# Australia’s first significant investor visa granted



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Almost 200 applications for Australia's new significant investor visa have been received since it was introduced in November last year and the first one has been granted, officials have announced. The visa was introduced to attract potential migrants with a demonstrated history of success in business and investment and the first successful applicant is a [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia's first significant investor visa granted...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

